# Started to cut my first threads; made a tool sharpening jig instead.



## twooldvolvos (Feb 21, 2021)

Well, I had illusions of grandeur that I would do my first threading this weekend.  But being new to running a lathe, I got the cart in front of the horse.

After watching Mr. Pete and Blondie Hacks for what seemed like hours, I realized that I would need a 60 degree cutting tool.  Then it was back to Mr. Pete and Blondie Hacks to figure out how to grind one.  I fumbled around at my grinder (made from an old recycled motor) and came to the conclusion that I would rather have some type of jig.

Then I spotted my combination belt sander.




Per Mr. Pete I set the table at 10 degrees and proceeded to make a jig.







And after a little practice I came up with what should work as a threading tool.




I guess the threading project will have to wait for another day.


----------



## mikey (Feb 21, 2021)

If your threads look a bit ratty, with torn edges, try increasing the relief angles to 15 degrees. It will cut easier and cleaner.


----------

